# Router, Elsa dsl office



## Confector (22. März 2002)

Kennt sich einer mit dem elsa lancom dsl office router aus? hab nach einem update probleme!!!!!!

bitte helft mir, thx


----------



## Freaky (22. März 2002)

nach einem firmware update ???

wenn ja viel spaß....


gruß
freaky


----------

